
Windows 10 tops Windows 7 as most popular OS - kaboro
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/02/windows-10-tops-windows-7-as-most-popular-os/
======
ratsmack
It seems that the Linux desktop will never be a close 2nd to Microsoft Windows
in my lifetime.

~~~
nikbackm
You're probably more likely to see the desktop become totally irrelevant.

